# How much is everyone getting for 1lb of honey



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends on how it's pacakged, and who you are selling to. If it's packaged in drums and selling to a processor, going to be a LOT less than if it's packaged in 1lb bottles sold 'by the each' to a retail customer. On the low end, selling by the semi load of drums to a packaging plant, probably around $1.50 a pound. On the high end, I was in an upscale market today and they had 500g bottles on the shelf with a price tag of up to $11.99 for local varietal stuff.


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking for all price markets trying to start a good thread for ppl to see prices and what to kinda expect


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Whole sale for $2.10-2.65. Retail at $4-10.50 per pound.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

It also spends on the quality of your honey. What kind of miticides you use, if you use single deep brood or double deep brood, and the way you handle it. It even matters how long you have been a beekeeper.

Crazy Roland
Linden Apiary, est. 1852


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Roland said:


> It also spends on the quality of your honey. What kind of miticides you use, if you use single deep brood or double deep brood, and the way you handle it. It even matters how long you have been a beekeeper.
> 
> Crazy Roland
> Linden Apiary, est. 1852


So you are saying. No miticides and a lots of year of beekeeping (honey producing) HIGH PRICE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Don't forget, taste helps too.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

marketing, lots of marketing
Sidr can hit $150 a pound


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tibbigt said:


> Hi everyone I am looking to see what ppl charge/pay for a pound of honey? I know it will vary based on location just curious.


 What do you charge?


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Nothing yet haha first yr. was hoping around $8per pound. Just curious what ppl r getting


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

$8 for 1lb/ $15 for 2lb


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

The Householder wrote:

Don't forget, taste helps too. 

That's what Charlie Tuna said too. I guess you need to taste some of our Basswood if we ever get some again, and we are due. Don't forget we don't get any of that soybean honey up here, mostly White Sweet Clover and Alfalfa. 

At the Capitol(Madison) farmer's market, a dollar an once in normal. Those liberals like to spend money on food.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I sell for $6 per pound retail. I have some very good quality honey so it is not an unreasonable price. It would be difficult to sell for a higher price in this area.

A 1 pound squeeze bear is $6
A quart jar of liquid honey is $18
A quart jar with 3 slices of comb then filled with liquid honey is $19


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Only one dollar more for all that work? That's cheap.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

$10 a pint, $18 a quart and $60 a gallon


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Fusion_power said:


> I sell for $6 per pound retail. I have some very good quality honey so it is not an unreasonable price. It would be difficult to sell for a higher price in this area.
> 
> A 1 pound squeeze bear is $6
> A quart jar of liquid honey is $18
> A quart jar with 3 slices of comb then filled with liquid honey is $19


That is close to where I am. 
Quarts for $15
Pints for $8
and Half-pints for $5

If I have cut comb to add to quart jars I ask $18 per jar.

Never have enough to go around.

Wish I could produce more but I haven't got that one figured out yet. :kn:


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think some of the prices per pound are not accounting for the price of container and label. My price agrees with Dtrooster "$10 a pint, $18 a quart". Those volumes will weight a bit less than 1 1/2 lbs and 3 pounds respectively. The honey is fetching a bit over $6.00 a pound and the container cost is recovered, not given away.

I sell in an honor cash stand and know I could charge more but most of my sales are the $5 and $10 half pint and pint container and an even dollar figure is a plus so I will not up the price _this_ year.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Roland said:


> The Householder wrote:
> 
> Don't forget, taste helps too.
> 
> ...


$ an oz in Madison. I just love liberals that love spending $$$$$. I have a sister that lives around there. Guess I need to ship a load up there and have them do some sales.

Our Basswood looks like its going to be a nice bloom this year. Just hope the weather will bee good.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## will delito (Oct 9, 2016)

$8 is about right.


----------



## R.Varian (Jan 14, 2014)

$10.00 a pound jar $16.00 2 pound jar funny thing is we sell way more 1 pounders than anything else.
Glass jars.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck with that Basswood Ron. It is our namesake.

But I forgot the most important part about selling honey, the person doing it. The Householder's wife is gentle and approachable, and much easier on the eyes than him or I. That's why he has much more money than I do.

Just don't find a Sales lady TOO easy on the eyes, you might get in trouble for peddling the wrong "honey".

Crazy Roland


----------



## jakec (May 26, 2015)

I get $18/ qt, $9/ pint and $6 for 12 ounce bears.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Was a time people sold honey by weight, not volume.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

Wouldn't know about that. I have a jar, a quart jar, that jar full costs this much to make my trouble worth while. Oh, you need some honey bro, 10 spot sound ok to you?


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Much depends on where you live and/or are selling, as you can see by these answers. I live in the mountains 25 miles from the nearest town of any size. I sell to friends and neighbors at $6. a pound and I sell on consignment to local markets so that I can control the retail price which works out to be about $6.50 - $7.25 a pound(depending) with a 20-30% to the storekeeper. In another part of the state people get $10-$15 a pound. That would never fly with my customers.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When you sell on consignment, are you stipulating the Retail Price that the store sells the honey for? I'm not sure I understand what you wrote. Why wouldn't you simply sell your honey to the store and let them set the Retail price? You'd get your money and not have to keep track of who owes you what later on.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

sqkcrk,
I set the retail price at the market. People around here have a limited amount of available cash, including the small markets. I do not do this for a living so I really don't worry about getting stiffed, although it has never happened I know it could. This year I am even going to try giving a case or 2 to local friends/working people and let them act as their own small maket at their place of employment and among their friends. Another thought is to go to places that normally don't sell any type of merchandise like the garage that fixes your vehicles. If they have a decent enough space for your display in the wait room I think it might do well. If displayed w/o competition honey is a good impulse buy. I guess I will find out.
Record keeping is not a problem, nor is collections, people are pretty honest but then I am retired so it might not work for others.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

> try giving a case or 2 to local friends/working people and let them act as their own small market


 works very well here. A friend lives in a big neighborhood with a homeowners association can't get enough. He could sell a hundred gallons a year easy.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I am just an overblown hobbyist, and move about 700 lbs of honey a year give or take a few hundred pounds depending on the harvest.

I bottle and label my honey, which allows me to deliver a turnkey product to the retailer, and all the retailer need do is display the product and collect the money from happy customers. I wholesale to retailers at $9 per pint (i.e. 1.5 lbs), and I ask the retailers to sell at no less than $13 per pint, but some do go a little higher. I ask the retailer to honor the minimum price to avoid the small possibility of retailers trying to undercut each other. This is all very local and done face-to-face and sealed by a handshake. I chose that minimum retail price by adding $1 to the price of the "artisanal" honey sold in our the local supermarket. This has been the pricing for the last two years and I am thinking it may be a little low. 


BTW, the "cute" label is a real hit with the ladies, who are the primary purchasers.




Not my intent, but my hives are easily seen by everyone in the neighborhood, which is then spread by word-of-mouth. People love buying their food product from the source that they can actually see everyday. Admittedly, this can only be a mom-and-pop business model which won't scale to a larger operation, so, in this limited situation, a hobbyist has a pricing advantage over a larger commercial operator.










I've thought about installing an honor stand in front of my house, but I get a lot of high school traffic, and I worry about vandalism from over-exuberant kids.



.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Littleton, CO is a long way from rural South Alabama. I will harvest about 400 pounds this year. I retail it for $8 a pint (1.5 lbs.) and $16 a quart (3 lbs.) I am usually out by Christmas and have people start calling me in February for more. Those prices are kind of the "local standard" for the few beeks we have here. One of the beeks went to $9 a pint this year and sold out within a week of harvesting. I could probably get more. But I live in a poor county and I am just a hobbyist. And at my volume, an extra buck a pound means more to them than it does to me. 

If I ever get large enough to view this as a business, I will need to change my attitude about pricing.

P.S. Love the set up shin bone.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

psm1212 said:


> Littleton, CO is a long way from rural South Alabama. . . .
> 
> P.S. Love the set up shin bone.


Thanks! The old maxim that "all beekeeping is local" apparently applies even to the _selling_ of honey.


----------



## Wetsu151 (Apr 20, 2016)

12.00 for a 1.5lb mason jar, labeled


----------



## Stelmica (Oct 4, 2015)

This is my second year I have 4 good producing hives and I have been sell 5$ 1lb and 10$ 2 lbs, but I have seen people at our local farmers market selling for 9$ a pound.
Maybe I've been selling my self short lol


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> Only one dollar more for all that work? That's cheap.


Yep Mark way too cheap with all that comb


----------



## bjamesvw (Apr 17, 2014)

I sell 1/2 lb. plastic bears for $5, Quart jars (just under 3 lbs.) for $25, 6 lbs. for $45, and 1 lb. muth jars for $12. I sell about 150-200 lbs a year through word of mouth and I typically run out by January.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Roland said:


> Good luck with that Basswood Ron. It is our namesake.
> 
> But I forgot the most important part about selling honey, the person doing it. The Householder's wife is gentle and approachable, and much easier on the eyes than him or I. That's why he has much more money than I do.
> 
> ...


Roland she retailed less then 10% of our crop last year, but at $8-10.50 a lb it seem like she make more then me. We didn't even get a basswood crop last year and still produced over 200 per hive. Still have some 2015 crop in warehouse, and 1/3 of 2016 crop. Getting ready for that short crop year, if it comes along or retirement. My young honey keeps me working and our trips get the honey delivered wherever we go. 

If we get any kind of crop this year I'll have to buy a few more ship containers.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

If you sell out in January, is your price too low? I would raise the price so that you have a very slight carryover like the Honeyhouseholder. Short years do come along. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## robinh (Jun 19, 2014)

$10.00 per lb.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Roland, 
I love when beekeepers sell out in January. 80% of my honey is sold to those beekeepers. At a $165 a bucket, they have a lot of room to bottle and sell for $8-13 per lb. That's a price of a nuc and they don't have to get stung, or extract the honey. No hive equipment expense. A for sure 60 lb.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> Only one dollar more for all that work? That's cheap.


Yep. Way too cheap


----------

